
How Flexport Builds Software to Move Over $1B in Merchandise - sahin-boydas
https://stackshare.io/posts/how-flexport-builds-software-to-move-over-1-billion-dollars-in-merchandise?utm_content=12162016&utm_campaign=stacksharedigest12162016&utm_source=StackShare
======
mgutten
Love that developer who laid down some real talk to the CTO - "Just because
it's the dominant platform doesn't mean it's right. React is going to beat
Angular one of these days."

I can't tell you how many times I have this exact conversation. Choose tools
to solve problems, not because someone else is using it!

